
Why universe has three dimensions? - rgun
http://www.sciencealert.com/new-paper-explains-why-the-universe-is-in-three-dimensions
======
pizza
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.01843](http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.01843) <\- arxiv
link to paper

